# Solved: VLC, MPlayer not working on old Mac (osx 10.3.5)



## atom1kyak (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm currently trying to play a .mkv file on an old (2001-ish) eMac, but neither VLC or MPlayer work. In fact, as soon as I try to start either application, the icon shows up in the dock for less than a second before disappearing, and doesn't even show up after that first attempt. 

It does this with both apps, so i'm assuming it's not a problem with either program, or even necessarily the type of video file (i've tried starting the programs by themselves--the same thing happens if i'm opening a file or not)

is there anything i can do to fix this? the computer isn't hooked up to the internet itself--it's really just used as an all-in-one dvd player at this point, so i've got to throw the videos and the installers onto a jump drive to get them onto the computer.

the specs are pretty crappy, but it plays dvd's flawlessly so i figured it should be able to handle it
specs:
700mhz powerPC G4
128mb RAM

not sure how much video memory, probably around 32 or 64mb

any help would be awesome


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The system requirements list OS X 10.3.9 or higher.


----------



## atom1kyak (Jul 10, 2007)

ahh....that would do it. wow. simple.

muchas gracias!


----------

